

How we gained $5000 in additional revenue with no advertising or signups - aziari
http://lesseverything.com/blog/archives/2012/08/16/how-we-gained-5000-in-additional-revenue-with-no-advertising-or-signups/

======
nhangen
We use grasshopper for our business too, and love it.

Great tip on using the phone. So many people are afraid to call customers, but
once you get over the first few it becomes easy. And in this case, since they
don't answer anyway, it's perfect.

I can't remember, is the phone number field mandatory in your signup process?

------
lou1492
Oh yea!

------
lou1492
Word!

